# Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale!



## Mitcho89 (30/8/10)

Hi guys,

Did a batch of Amber Ale using Morgans Royal Oak and an extract can of Morgans Master Brew caramalt as the fermentables along with a 10min boil of cluster hops and US-05 yeast at 18-20C

I was wondering if anyone had done this brew or something like it using similar ingredients. The gravity has gotten down to 1012 after 7 days and I was curious to know how much further down it'll go. I've never use caramalts before so I'm not sure of it's fermentabilty but the brew just tastes and smells fantastic so I just can't wait. 

Thanks everyone,

Mitch.


----------



## JimC (30/8/10)

I did something very similar a while back, except using Willamette hops. Mine only got down to a stable 1015 after 10 days at around 22C. Ended up as quite a nice drop, but perhaps could have used a bit more hops for balance in my opinion.


----------



## whatjames (30/8/10)

just finished drinking my batch of this yesterday, loved it, only lasted me 2 weeks 

mine had half a kilo of dextrose added also
25g of Amarillo boiled for about 10 minutes
then dry hopped another 25g of amarillo when it was almost fermented
used my first attempt at repitching with a starter of wyeast 1056
starting grav 1052
finished out at 1005, very surprised, the best i've had so far, it did take two weeks to ferment at 18-20 degrees

this was my 14th brew and my best tasting yet

plan to do the same again (hopefully this weekend) but using cascade and another batch at same time without any extra hops, both using the re-pitched 1056, 

cheers

james

ps, this is my first post too!








Mitcho89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did a batch of Amber Ale using Morgans Royal Oak and an extract can of Morgans Master Brew caramalt as the fermentables along with a 10min boil of cluster hops and US-05 yeast at 18-20C
> 
> ...


----------



## Denny (14/9/10)

JimC said:


> I did something very similar a while back, except using Willamette hops. Mine only got down to a stable 1015 after 10 days at around 22C. Ended up as quite a nice drop, but perhaps could have used a bit more hops for balance in my opinion.



Wish Id read this earlier! I did the same recipe and I just opened my first bottle, needs more bitterness in it. It has only been 1 week in the bottle though..... I opened one up to check how the carbonation was going as i was worried i bottled too early with the FG at 1014. The beer is hardly carbed after a week and has all the taste of flat coke with malt in it, quite happy with that though as with more fizz and a lot less sweetness it would be good (give it a few more weeks I guess?). It has come out with no sediment at all so Im guessing a long time in the fermenter has helped with that (3 weeks at 18ish degrees)


----------



## Guysmiley54 (15/9/10)

Hi, I am about to bottle a Morgans Amber too.

I used the Morgans amber, with 500G Dextrose + 300G Light Dry Malt + 200G Dark Dry Malt. I added 30gm of Willamette at 20min and dry hopped another 20gm of Willamette after 7 days at 19-20 degrees. OG at 1.060 FG is sitting steady on 1.013, smelling and tasting very nice at this point.

Going to add gelatin and let it settle before transferring to a second fermenter for bulk priming and bottling. 

Yum :drinks:


----------



## whatjames (4/10/10)

done 2 rebrews of this side by side
kit plus, tin of amber & 300grams of glucose
repitch of wyeast 1056
batch #1 no extra hops, batch #2 boiled 40g of cascade then after a week dry hopped another 40g of cascade
batch #1 after 17days finished at 1008, batch #2 after 14 days finished at 1005
kegged #1 week ago, kegged #2 yesterday


#1 tastes ok, got a strange after taste that i can't really explain definitely needs some extra hop flavour

#2 the sample i was sipping while transferring yesterday tasted great, so no doubt be wed it should be carbed just right, i doubt there will be any left by end of weekend!

going to do another batch, just the kit and tin of amber, no extra sugar this time, don't think i really need the extra alcohol, (hopefully local hbs will have more stock by end of week and i can do another side by side comparison's instead of just the one batch)

james








whatjames said:


> just finished drinking my batch of this yesterday, loved it, only lasted me 2 weeks
> 
> mine had half a kilo of dextrose added also
> 25g of Amarillo boiled for about 10 minutes
> ...


----------



## whatjames (26/11/10)

another go at the amber ale

first off in regards to below brews #1 batch still has weird strange flavour hence why i've still got about half a keg left! can;t put my finger on the flavour, was hoping it would go away with a bit of age but tried tonight and still there! 

batch #2 all gone about a week or two ago, it was good but could of been better, wasn't that impressed with the cascade hop flavour with amount used, i kept getting the same comment from people,' it tastes very winey!' any comments people?

ok now to the next go, 

just did the kit and tin of amber, plus 25g of cascade and 25g of b saaz for about 5-10 min boil, due to the amount of hops i thought **** it, last batch wasn't really that great on the hop front plus i'm not putting all that through the small strainer i've got, it'll take me forever, just dump it all in the fermentor then the hops should stay, plus it'll be a good bit of education for me, yeast wise i still had 100ml of yeast left that i had used for last two batches (looked pretty dense and had darkened a little) didn't do starter this time just let it warm up to room temp and pitched into wort when it was about 18degrees

fermentation wise the yeast rose the hops to the top with a great big green sludge, didn't do any gravity readings at all during the fermentation, as i wasn't expecting much. after everything had dropped got a sample, it was right on 1010 and tasted really good, but i wanted more hops so i dry hopped, chucked in another 25g of cascade and 25g of b sazz, left it over night, chilled to 10degress for about 12hours then to 5degrees for 24hr put into keg, after three days great passion-fruit like flavour's coming through, tonight the b saaz is coming through really great, reminds me of a mix between mac's hop rocker and sassy red! very happy with this at moment  
only downer is i'm predicting it'll be all gone by sunday  
















whatjames said:


> done 2 rebrews of this side by side
> kit plus, tin of amber & 300grams of glucose
> repitch of wyeast 1056
> batch #1 no extra hops, batch #2 boiled 40g of cascade then after a week dry hopped another 40g of cascade
> ...


----------



## J Grimmer (28/11/10)

Not a bad kit beer the old morgans royal oak, i did something simmilar but next time will hop it to get a bit more out of it. I think i will upgrade my yeast next time as well as it stopped at 1016. Willamette sounds nice too in it. 

PS Welcome to AHB James.


----------



## The Giant (29/11/10)

This was my first ever brew
but i buggered it up by adding an extra kg of sugar as i didnt realise the caramalt was the fermentables

Turned out ok, just prob around 8-9%

Mine took 7 days at a way to high temp of 24
Final reading was 1012, this was taken 3 days straight so u should be fine

Def going to make this again, will use some cascade hops that i have left over to


----------



## RobboMC (30/11/10)

The Giant said:


> This was my first ever brew
> but i buggered it up by adding an extra kg of sugar as i didnt realise the caramalt was the fermentables
> 
> Turned out ok, just prob around 8-9%
> ...




Buggered it up, no way. More like improved it.

A kilo of sugar is nornmally equivelent to about 2% abv ( alcohol content by volume ) so with the kit starting around 2.5% and the can of caramalt giving about 2.2%, I reckon this would have finished around 6.7% abv, assuming a brew volume somewhere near the usual 23 litres.

All very rough of course, but I doubt if it would have been 8% unless you only filled it up to around 18 litres???

Pretty good beer by the look of it. How did it taste?


----------



## The Giant (30/11/10)

RobboMC said:


> Buggered it up, no way. More like improved it.
> 
> A kilo of sugar is nornmally equivelent to about 2% abv ( alcohol content by volume ) so with the kit starting around 2.5% and the can of caramalt giving about 2.2%, I reckon this would have finished around 6.7% abv, assuming a brew volume somewhere near the usual 23 litres.
> 
> ...



I cracked the first few on the weekend actually

Actually didnt mind it at all. Nice smooth taste, bit of an after taste. Not sure if its the higher alcohol content or the fact I used sugar and not Dex (i've been told since sugar will give it a bit of an after taste over dex)

Had a topic on here about it actually and few people put it through the booze calculator and got around 8%, had about 4 stubbies and certainly knew about it heheh

Could have done with a better head/more carbs, but it was only bottled 2 weeks ago so I assume that will come with time.

Would love to do it again with maybe 500g of dex and some complimenting hops


----------



## J Grimmer (30/11/10)

hey their Giant,

If you what more head retention you could try a bit of dry wheat malt into your recipe, and like you said cut back on the sugar/dex i could also see some brown sugar working well.

Happy Brewing.


----------



## The Giant (1/12/10)

Thanks Grimmer, definitely going to do more malts etc in the future over dex
I'm only on my 3rd batch but want to try so many things hahah
If only i read all this stuff before my 1st brew!


----------

